# VP70 vs. P9



## Westerner (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi all -- I'm trying to better understand the history of the US handgun market in the 1970s and 80s. And I noticed the H&K VP70 and P9 were released within a year of each other (1970 and 1969).

I don't understand why these two models would be introduced at the same time. How do they compare? Was one more popular than the other?

Thanks.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Westerner said:


> Hi all -- I'm trying to better understand the history of the US handgun market in the 1970s and 80s. And I noticed the H&K VP70 and P9 were released within a year of each other (1970 and 1969).
> 
> I don't understand why these two models would be introduced at the same time. How do they compare? Was one more popular than the other?
> 
> Thanks.


Just about every gun manufacturer offers a variety of different guns for a variety of different people and purposes as one size does not fit all. 

The VP70 was the first all polymer framed striker fired handgun. It had a double stack, double feed magazine and came in two different versions, semi auto and select fire with 3 shot burst. The select fire version also had the provision for a shoulder stock. It was introduced in 1970.

The P9 has a combination steel and polymer frame with a single stack magazine. It's semi auto only and came in both 9mm and .45ACP. The first version came out in 1969 and was a single action semi auto followed by the P9S which had a double action trigger. 

So you see they are two entirely different weapons from the same manufacturer.


----------

